# Brand new SI lib



## MIAcomposer (May 11, 2010)

Hello everyone

I have had bad expirience with buying lib on DV247 today. I ordered SONiVOX Complete Orchestra (kontakt edition) about a week ago, today I got it and I'm shocked - all books missing. Box seems to be wraped without any damages. I did a call to shop, they said they call me back tomorrow. Well weird you must admit... 

Anyway lib sound amazing, really. Currently I'm wondering about some files, seems they should provide scripts for legato/sordino patches, they're called "___DEF & PRF Instruments___nki" "___Auto Alternate-Bow Programs___.nki". Does anyone have a clue how do they work?

Thanks in advance
Best regards
Jacob


----------



## gsilbers (May 11, 2010)

that library rocks! 
most used in LA imo.. and very underated in this forum.. 

with that said, sonivox didnt upgrade their scripting to "LASS standards" so even if it sounds good, lack of scripting for interval detection and the like make it hmmm a bit old, but still very relevant. i have the giga edition. 
so i cant tell u about your specific question. 
im curious though


----------



## lux (May 11, 2010)

strings are not underrated here as i use them in every track i do. They have such a pristine quality to it.

Also they react very positively to manipulations, scripts, layerings.


----------



## gsilbers (May 11, 2010)

Not underrated?!?


Do a search for lass or vsl or si and see which turns up the least

still loved the most by be  (and symphobia )


----------



## José Herring (May 11, 2010)

DEF is a dynamic crossfade filter mostly controlled by modwheel. PRF are performance or phrases.

SI is very good but I do get complaints by film guys that it sounds too small and unimpressive. I just got that complaint last week. I mixed in a bunch of EW strings for the low stuff and used SI on the violas and vlns and got the big thumbs up. Just as a note.

Good luck with it. The library has many great qualities. Ones that will last for a long time.

best,

Jose


----------



## Ashermusic (May 11, 2010)

I still love this library and one of the virtues of it is how well it plays with the other children. They were showing some updated programming at NAMM that hopefully will be released at some point in the not too distant future.


----------



## MIAcomposer (May 11, 2010)

josejherring @ Tue May 11 said:


> DEF is a dynamic crossfade filter mostly controlled by modwheel. PRF are performance or phrases.



That's what I figured out, but still can't get it working... how should I use those files (mentioned in my first post) to get working for example legato patches...? 

Sry for such a noobish questions but that's my second Library (got EW before) I'm also new to kontakt so still learning.

Thanks in advance
Best regards


----------



## lux (May 12, 2010)

gsilbers @ Tue May 11 said:


> Not underrated?!?
> 
> 
> Do a search for lass or vsl or si and see which turns up the least
> ...



"not underated here" means not underrated by me.


----------



## hbuus (May 12, 2010)

SI contains recordings of both 1st and 2nd violins. To achieve a bigger sound you can combine those into one set of violins. Or rather, so I've heard - I do own the library myself but have never really spent much time making music.

Best,
Henrik


----------



## MIAcomposer (May 12, 2010)

hbuus @ Wed May 12 said:


> SI contains recordings of both 1st and 2nd violins. To achieve a bigger sound you can combine those into one set of violins. Or rather, so I've heard - I do own the library myself but have never really spent much time making music.
> 
> Best,
> Henrik



Yea, that's obvious but what about files: ___DEF & PRF Instruments___nki or ___Auto Alternate-Bow Programs___.nki couse for instance Legato patches doesn't sound legato too much...


----------

